# urgency anxiety



## ag (Jan 3, 2004)

Hello to all, I live in London, UK and have been suffering from IBS - D for a couple of years now. I have only just discovered this site and have to say that it is great to know that there are many of us out there with the same problem. The problem I am having at the moment is travelling urgency. Every time when I have to leave my house my D seems to get worse. After numerous visits to the toilet I leave the house only to start runing for the nearest loo again. When faced with a situation where there isn't a toilet iminently available ( such as on the tube) I get panic attact , my heart races and I feel as if I must 'go' right there and then. I have been late for many of my meetings as had to get off the tube and search for a toilet. I don't seem to be in control of my thinking during these attacks as all i can think of is the need to go. I have tried meditation and deep breathing, but they only give me few extra minutes. Now I seem to be able to start these attacks by just remembering the last time I had one and the panic it has caused me.Is there anybody who has got the same problem and how do you come with it?Does anybody know if i can get Xanax in the UK?Thanks ahead for any replies.


----------



## GoLightly (Mar 23, 2003)

Hi agJust wanted to say hello and wow, I could have written your post myself, it sounds just like how I was when I lived in London in my 20s. The tube must be just the worst way to have to travel to work. I had D every morning, would somehow get out of the house to walk to the station,just make it there to have another attack (and tube toilets were the worst but at least they were there). Then sitting in a permanent state of panic on the tube, what if it stopped in a tunnel? and occasionally just having to get off and run for it.Anyway, you are definitely not alone. I'm sure other people will advise you on taking anti-anxiety drugs which do seem to work. I've had this for so long though I can't imagine taking them for the rest of my life.What has helped for me, is taking Calcium (you can contact LNAPE on another board for all the details) which slows things up a bit. And what has been a godsend for me is imodium (when I lived in London it wasn't available over the counter) I don't know how I got through those years now. Try taking two the night before, sometimes I can still get anxious after I've taken it but the relief for me is that the D doesn't follow. Have you tried it at all? My advice is don't wait till you have an attack of D to take it, but take it 2-12 hours before you are going to travel or do something else which from past experience you know will bring on an attack.I hope this helps. Good luck, but remember, look around that tube carriage, you may well not be alone feeling panicky, I was there once too!


----------



## Rachel (Dec 31, 1998)

...


----------



## valtaya (Jan 3, 2003)

Just wanted to say that I tottaly know what you are feeling. Im in Nottingham Uk and I suffer from the panic attacks too. I didnt when the IBS first started.. the panic seemed to come on with time. I dont know about the over the counter drugs as I have only recently realised that I may suffer from anxiety!!! But I am gonna check it out, but if you find out anything first then please feel free to let me know.But most of all know that you are not alone in this.. Take care,Emma xx


----------



## Lia AUS (Jan 6, 2004)

Hi Ag and others,I cannot believe how many people must be suffering in the same situation on the London Underground! I too developed the worst of my condition when I was living and working in London can having to catch the tube everday. I thought I was the only one. I too feel like I could have written your post as I know exactly how you feel. I am only new to this site also and I really don't have much advice to offer. However I personally found a little bit of relief by catching buses to work instead of the tube, or finding something to read to take my mind off things a little. I didn't know about any medication then. Thank you for your post, I hope that things improve.


----------



## burstpeach (Jan 15, 2004)

Im another person who feels exactly the same!!wow there are more poeple with this than i ever thought!IM amazed you can all get on tubes in the first place. I can't use buses....i manage trains occasionally. I find that I can get on the tube if Im not going anywhere important and have taken some medication. But I think its obvious that the stress of work has made the tube 1000 times worse!I take loperamide hydrochlorode (immodium) but cos it costs so much over counter I it get from the GP. Also, my ibs started first then a few months later my anxiety emerged!!which makes ibs worse when im nervous about needing the loo. I'm going into counselling to help. Deal with hidden issues and stress that I feel could be causing the ibs. I strogly suggest it to others....I found that CBT has also helped greatly.


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

I'm with burstpeach on this definitely.Get some counselling to counter the anxiety.I used to stop at all nearly all stations with a loo on the way home (took me ages to get home). Just the thought of going somewhere where (how can I describe it) I was not in control of my time and did not know where the facilities were was nigh near impossible. I was spending up to 60p a day on train station toilet visits while waiting the 10 minutes or so for a train to arrive....Being given the chance to travel overseas with work made me seek some counselling as I realised that the main thing stopping me going was thinking how I was going to cope with flying and generally travelling with my boss without embarrassment....!Now I am much better. Still have the odd day of panic (usually if I get to Baker Street and realise there's 10 minutes to my next tube...)I still go to the loo 8 times before a meeting, or 15 times before a cinema film (at least I can now go to the cinema this was a definite no no for years - I have even sat through each of the Lord of the Rings films without needing to go out once it got started...) I usually take Bachs Rescue Remedy or Bachs white chestnut tincture to help with the thought processes! I can empathise with theQuote: I don't seem to be in control of my thinking during these attacks as all i can think of is the need to go. This is what I was like (and I do still get the odd relapse!)Hope you get some help you are definitely not alone but there is light at the end of the tunnel (excuse the tube pun!







)


----------



## ag (Jan 3, 2004)

Hello and a big thank you to all of your replies.It has been really good to see that there are people who suffer from the same problems as me and I guess my boyfriend now believes that I am not making it up.On top of being a vegetarian I have recently given up all dairy products and try to stay away from fat and fatty things (where it is possible) and will see if that helps my D. If not maybe I will loose a couple of pounds, which is always good. I have also found out that you can buy immodium in bulk from places such as Bookers, Cosco or Makro ( for Londoners)fairly cheap, so have always got some on me now. I am also in the process of applying for psychotherapy sessions so I guess there is a light at the end of the tunnel.Thank you all for your help , and hope that we can keep exchanging tips and advice.AgP.S.: Don't you think that we now need a London tube map for IBS sufferers? I would love to know exactly which station has got a loo or alternatively where would the nearest one be!


----------



## JoanneThomas (Jan 17, 2002)

Great idea ag. Maybe London Transport could provide us with confirmation of the stations that have them! Alternatively we could always post our own information on stations with toilets!good luck with the psychotherapy stuff. I'm not "cured" but it definitely had a positive effect on me with the travelling.


----------



## groggrog (Jan 20, 2004)

I see that some people are having luck with psychotherapy in battling their IBS symptoms. I've tried various different shrinks as well, but none of them seemed to be very well-versed in IBS - they didn't really have any advice that I didn't already know. Does anybody know of anything i can look for when selecting a good shrink? The ones I went to said they deal with IBS, but they really don't understand it. Maybe the only way to really understand it is to really have it. Who knows....Thanks


----------



## matrixd (Jul 31, 2003)

hi guys i'm in the same boat as all you guys although i get panic attacks more over performance related situations, like, job interview, presentations in front of class members, metings at work, going on a date. i take a beta-blocker to help with the general everyday anxiety i get, but when i get a panic attack everything fails for me. i use to take immodium but after time this stopped working for some reason.i too have tried counselling, but have come to relise that no-one can tell you whats wrong with you, we already know this, we are looking for the solution. our panic attacks are irrational therefore they must be spontaneous therefore they must be linked to the subconsius mind. thats my i believe i may achieve relief through hypnotherapy or meds, which is what i plan to do next.


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

I think a lot of the problem is when we feel we are not in control i.e. a passenger in a car, being on a train or plane. That is when our brain remembers just what might happen if we have an urgent attack of D. It's as though our brain remembers and then goes into action. If I didn't have these urgency attacks there wouldn't be a problem. How to get rid of this feeling I wish I knew!! The brain and the gut must be connected.


----------



## Jennifer7 (Nov 13, 2000)

Try www.stresscenter.comI am using the program now. I'm not saying that it has totally worked, but I've gone shopping at the mall for the past 3 weekends, which I RARELY did before. I'm less than half-way through it. Hopefully by the time I finish I'll feel that it is worth the price.


----------



## JENS1980 (Mar 18, 2004)

I cannot believe how many people experience the same things I do...I always feel this way when I am driving on the interstate on my way to work...I HATE IT!...I find myself scoping out where the bathroom is in every store I go into...knowing where I can run makes me feel much better... Also I just signed up to this website today...I already feel better knowing I have others to talk too!


----------



## Happier Now (Apr 2, 2004)

Hello agI also have a problem goig back and forth to work. I am on a medicine called lomotil. What it does is dries up your stool so you don't get D. I eat a banana for breakfast and have had unbelievably good luck. I still have to go from time to time, but I find myself not panicing as much. I hope this can be of some help.


----------



## cahodder (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi everyone,I also have the same panic and anxiety attacks that you have all talked about. I was diagnosed with IBS-D about 8 months ago. It has taken over my life and controls everything I do. Going to work or leavng the house for anything is a big deal for me. Immodium helps but it still doesn't shake that feeling of fear. I can't believe there are so many of us that feel the same way. If any of you would like to talk email me. I would love to talk to people who feel the way I do.


----------



## sicktomystomach (Mar 20, 2004)

I also take lomitil. Seems to be the only thing that has worked, and today is my first day (so far) to be diarreha free (since 2/21) You take them after each runny movement. Unfortunately, the other thing I find that works is not eating during the work day. The only thing I find w/lomitil is weight gain (for me that's not good) and it is an opiate, which is addictive. Nothing else has worked though--and this is so nice to have with me.


----------



## barre (Mar 21, 2004)

I take lomital to. I was just dx with crohns and its helping a lot. I have had urgency for years but doctors ignored me and kept telling me it was in my head. I started to feel wacko but didn't quit and foudn a good GI who finally dxd me. I am on zoloft for depression and it seems to be working.


----------



## Library Lady (Apr 5, 2004)

This is my first post. I don't have problems with D, but urgency that might as well be D. I don't go anywhere that doesn't have public restrooms, so that keeps me away from yard sales(my passion).I enjoy hitting the tanning bed a couple of times a week at a salon. Within ten minutes the heat sends me to the restroom, which is embarassing. The heat seems to work as a laxative for me. Does anyone else have this situation?


----------



## LD1 (Jan 20, 2004)

I too tan once in a great while and I do find that it brings on the urge to "go". But I find that it passes. I do think it is because of the heat, because usually feeling very warm is part of my urgency problems.


----------



## c100176 (Feb 3, 2004)

I am lucky in that I dont feel the need to run to the can during a presentation..but I think thats only because I focus my attention on not screwing up more. Is mind/gut balance the key? If so, no drug will fix us.... I do believe some meds may cut off those times, but only with some success, jeeze, we cant live and work wondering if the immodium will work!! Keep searching for answers always, I know I will...


----------



## abtan (Apr 8, 2004)

I feel like I am reading my life on this message board! I suffer from IBS and was diagnosed when I was 10. Back then, I was just having D. But now, I have panic attacks whenever I attempt to go anywhere! I have to know where the nearest restroom is and that is all I think about. I feel like I just would rather stay home than go out sometimes because it is such a struggle. My family tells me it is all in my head, but I know I am having some form of panic attack because if I do not know where the restroom is, my heart begins to race and I feel trapped. When I am at home, I do not have these attacks. When I go on trips, I always take Immodium or Pepto and try not to eat during the trip. I have also started having trouble with going out to eat! I sit there and think about it and will have an attack, no matter what medicine I take. I started taking Ibuprofen also to help my stomach, but now it has no effect.


----------



## AlmostFamous (Apr 11, 2004)

I just posted something similar under "diarrhea". My problem is that I induce my IBS just by worrying I'll have a D attack! Last night for the first time it stopped me from going out. I'm going to the doctor ASAP. But with the limited knowledge I have, perhaps listening to your walkman to relaxing music will get you through the Tube ride at least? I understand- the deep breathing thing doesn't work for me because I start thinking "What if this breathing thing doesn't work!?" I am fairly certain my problem is my nerves which also followed after being diagnosed with IBS.


----------



## Monique136 (Oct 11, 2003)

Here is help. Check out www.ibsacol.com. I am taking it for the last 6 months and am almost symptom free. The panic and urgency are gone. The only time I may have a little trouble is when I have some kind of upper respiratory virus wrecking havoc on my system. Other than that I can pretty much eat what I want. I do stay away from high fats, dairy and caffeeine, which seems to make a big difference on top of taking ibsacol. I urge you to try it. You will be amazed and glad you did. Happy in Colorado


----------



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

I was doing a google search on IBS message boards and luckily found this place. This was the first post I opened up and it's amazing how I can related to everyone here. I found myself pretty much gasping at the fact that there are people that share this pain and anxiety and it's not just me. It sort of made me feel better because I had a pretty rough night and I needed comfort. I was fine all day but nervous since my friend was coming over and we were going out to a symphony hall. I was never there so I didn't know much about the bathrooms there. Right when she arrived, I felt the urges and after we ate my body decided to take over me and I was running to the bathroom before we had to leave. It totally killed my mood but luckily I have been dealing with this for so long that I just force myself out. It was rough the whole time but I just reminded myself the whole time that I already went to the bathroom and there was nothing left to do. It just sucks that I (we) have to deal with this anxiety every second of our lives. Anyway, just wanted to introduce myself and I will be reading and posting alot more now that I have found you all.By the way, has anyone used this stuff from www.ibsacol.com as Monique136 has recommended? it sounds like the magic cure for us all!! I'm willing to try it but I fear drug dependency if you know what I mean


----------



## Monique136 (Oct 11, 2003)

Tmar89, ibsacol is a natural substance derived from a plant in the South Pacific which means there is no drug dependency because it is not a drug per se; rather a natural supplement. Do yourself a favor and read the website. I am a very sceptical person and it took me a while to even consider trying it. I am so glad I finally did. I have had no problems for 6 months with ibsacol and my life has totally changed for the better.


----------



## lisa_webby (Jun 10, 2002)

Worrying about an attack is the surest way for me to bring one on... I've been diagnosed with IBS-D for a few years now and find that the best way to manage my "urgency anxiety" is to keep my mind off of it... As one poster already mentioned, things like listening to a walkman can really help! SometimesI read a book, do a crossword (this is really helpful for me as I have to concentrate - I ALWAYS have to do the one in the in-flight magazine), listen to NPR / talk radio, or knit, too. Library Lady - Yes on the heat/laxative effect! In fact, I sometimes use my heating pad for that on purpose (if I'm having a bad IBS day and just want to GO to get it all out of me).- sailaway


----------



## tmar89 (Apr 11, 2004)

Heat definitely affects me too. On hot summer days I always end up with D and I hate it because I want to go enjoy the beach. I don't know why heat affects it but it just does. However I've been in tanning booths before and it never affected me there. I guess its different for everyone.


----------



## Cousin Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Rachel, I could have written most of the postings here, I picked you as I lived in Williamstown Melbourne for 25 years, We retired to country NSW a few years ago, and I hoped the IBS would not follow me, but it did, although the country life style suits me, I was born in Cornwall UK. I've been coping pretty well for a long time, but since Christmas, life has been awful. I try to keep positive, but after all these years, the " what if" is always in my mind. I'm very active here, and sing locally and in an annual show, all this came from my local Anglican church which has given me many wonderful friendships. I've managed to travel to the UK many times, albiet with difficulty, but I know where every toilet is and I feel safe on the plane with facilities always there. I took Lomitol for years until I was getting terrible stomach cramps. coming off them made me feel panicy for a while. I've been on Aropax for many years and that seems to work and I take imodium when I have to. It's become a way of life, people joke about running to the loo etc, but its no joke to me. With the show coming up I'm beginning to feel anxious, giving it up would finish me as I love it so much we all have a good time, this will the 5th I've been in, but so far this year I've had many bad days. When I do the sho I don't eat a meal before the show, thats the only way I can handle it. I eat after when I'm relaxed.Finding this site is going to be a great help I hope. I can relate to almosy every message I've read on here.


----------



## Gracie (Oct 6, 2000)

recently my friends wanted to take a long driving trip; I came up w/a million reasons why I couldn't go. Just the thought of being in a car for that long and not being in control made me anxious. I have taken Immodium for years and it works sometimes for me. I find that it is the mental and physical exhaustion of this situation that really wears me out. I am okay w/my husband and kids but that is it. sometimes it is easier to get out of situation than to fight it. I am sure this is all part of the fight/flight syndrome. This can be very depressing to deal with.


----------



## bh0125 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have the exact same problems. I know where each restroom is on my way to work and I won't take the highway in case I get stuck in traffic. I've had some luck with calcium but was at a lunch today and had to leave to go. I haven't tried Xanax because none of my drs. will prescribe it.


----------



## Cousin Jenny (Apr 12, 2004)

The show was a great success, and I coped every night, some nights better than others. I didn't eat after lunch, which helped and had a light supper with the cast after each show. My confidence has been boosted and hopefully we'll do another show next year. Lowenna


----------

